# Ft. Walton Beach wading



## johnsons1480 (Jun 24, 2016)

Going to Ft. Walton Beach this summer, and I was wondering if anyone had been and knew of good places to walk in and wade fish. I'm looking at google earth, and the area looks very fishable. Problem is I'm not seeing many places that are publicly accessible.


----------



## 1fisher77316 (Oct 30, 2004)

If no answer here you might try micro skiff.com That has a lot of Florida fisherman on it and they are pretty open to sharing info. I would love to hear how you do since we have a couple of trips planned to the Florida area in the coming year and I usually do DIY since my fishing time will be very limited. Further down the snook fishing around the bridges at night was excellent. Easy transition if you night fish here in Texas.
Tight lines


----------



## fisheye48 (Oct 8, 2011)

try the pensacola fishing forum


----------



## jetskijack2 (Aug 20, 2016)

2nd the pensacola forum.

Easy wade is early morning grassflats by the USCG station on 98 @ destin bridge, parking on south side of bridge, walk under bridge and wade grass flats.


----------



## ReelinRaider70 (Dec 18, 2017)

Try White Point...itâ€™s a recreational park where you can camp and park RVs...located on the north end of the mid bay bridge on the west side of the bridge. Walk to the end of the point. If that isnâ€™t doing the trick there is some grass flats west down the beach.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnsons1480 (Jun 24, 2016)

Thanks!


----------



## Aggieangler (May 28, 2004)

I'm also going to be in this area at one point. I would love to walk in one afternoon with my son. If anyone gets wet that way, please post up some results.


----------



## flex (Jan 8, 2018)

We are going to Santa Rosa beach in a few weeks. I'm still waffling back and forth on bringing kayak or wading, or just surf fishing. 

I think its crazy they don't have trout in the surf in florida.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------

